# religion civile



## zephyrous (Oct 30, 2008)

... σε αντιπαραβολή με τη religion politique. Τι λέει η πρόταση;
Ο φασισμός προτάσσει τη religion politique de la force, ενώ ο αντιφασισμός αντιτάσσει τη religion civile de la democratie. Τα religion politique/civile είναι με πλάγια γράμματα. Πολιτική/πολιτειακή;


----------



## nickel (Oct 30, 2008)

Καλημέρα. Πρωί πρωί μάς έβαλες να λύσουμε τον γόρδιο δεσμό;

Ποια είναι εδώ η διαφορά ανάμεσα σε political και civil; Ότι το δεύτερο εκπορεύεται από τους πολίτες, ότι έχει τη διάσταση του κοινοτικού και κοινωνικού; («Πολιτειακό» δεν θα το έλεγα.) Θα εξυπηρετούσε μια μετάφραση του είδους «πολιτική θρησκεία της βίας και κοινωνική θρησκεία της δημοκρατίας»;

Ή μήπως (όπως έκανε και ο Αλ με τον γόρδιο δεσμό) θα αρκούσε «πολιτική θρησκεία της βίας και πολιτική θρησκεία της δημοκρατίας»;


----------



## zephyrous (Oct 30, 2008)

Μεγαλέξανδρε, καλημέρα. Σε περιπτώσεις όπως το "la vie civile", το έλυνα με ένα "των πολιτών". Εδώ, όμως, δεν μπορώ να κάνω κάτι τέτοιο. Δεν έχουμε κι εμείς ένα "πολιτεϊκή"!
Στη χειρότερη περίπτωση θα βάλω "κοινωνική". Δεν θέλω να βάλω "πολιτική" και στα δύο, γιατί γίνεται σαφής διαχωρισμός (το πολιτικό -όχι η πολιτική- ως σώμα διαχωρισμένο από τον πολίτη).


----------



## Ambrose (Oct 30, 2008)

nickel said:


> Θα εξυπηρετούσε μια μετάφραση του είδους «πολιτική θρησκεία της βίας και κοινωνική θρησκεία της δημοκρατίας»;



Μ' αρέσει.


----------



## nickel (Oct 30, 2008)

zephyrous said:


> Σε περιπτώσεις όπως το "la vie civile", το έλυνα με ένα "των πολιτών".


Αυτή ήταν και η δική μου πρώτη σκέψη, αλλά μου τα χαλάει η... δημοκρατία. Κάποιος κάπου πρότεινε επίθετο (πρόσφατα το είδα, αλλά δεν το σημείωσα, οπότε... πάει, ξεχάστηκε).


----------



## agezerlis (Oct 30, 2008)

Εγώ είχα προτείνει το "πολεϊκός" nickel (και το είχα αναφέρει κι εδώ παλιότερα, νομίζω) επειδή είχα να αποδώσω τη φράση "civic politics", ανάμεσα σε άλλες.


----------



## nickel (Oct 30, 2008)

Μπράβο! Όπως φαίνεται, μόνο δύο το θυμόμασταν, ο εξής ένας, εσύ.


----------



## agezerlis (Oct 30, 2008)

Attn. nickel: Είσαι πολύ καλός.

1) Έψαξα και βρήκα τι είχα γράψει στην εισαγωγή του μεταφραστή σχετικά:

"Πρώτον, αντί να παραφορτώσω τον όρο «αστικός» (που εδώ χρησιμοποιείται τόσο για το «bourgeois» όσο και για το «urban», με τη διάκριση να γίνεται φανερή από το υπόλοιπο της σχετικής κάθε φορά φράσης) με μία επιπλέον σημασία, επέλεξα να αποδώσω το «civic» (όπου κάτι τέτοιο έμοιαζε απαραίτητο) με τον νεολογισμό «πολεϊκός» (που αντιστοιχεί τις λατινικές ρίζες της λέξης στο ελληνικό «πολ-») – σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις ο όρος «πολιτικός» θα οδηγούσε σε παραλογισμούς."

2) Να σημειώσω ότι στα αγγλικά υπάρχει τόσο ο όρος civic, όσο και ο civil. Στο κείμενο του zephyrous έχει civile, αλλά δεν μιλάω γαλλικά, οπότε δεν ξέρω αν το γαλλικό civile ταυτίζεται με το αγγλικό civic.


----------



## nickel (Oct 30, 2008)

Ίδιος πονοκέφαλος, και το civic και το civil, και στις δύο γλώσσες. Αλλά και στις δύο περιπτώσεις η ετυμολογία είναι ο civis, πολίτης. Αν δεν το πολυψειρίσουμε (το «γονικός» είναι σωστό, το «γονεϊκός» λάθος), φτιάχνουμε και το _πολεϊκός_. Αλλά από τον _πολίτη_ πώς να δικαιολογήσουμε ένα *_πολιτεϊκός_, ακόμα και όταν η σημασία του civil ή του civic κλίνει προς τον πολίτη παρά προς την πόλη; (Άσε που χάσαμε και το _πολίτικος_...)


----------



## agezerlis (Oct 31, 2008)

nickel said:


> Αν δεν το πολυψειρίσουμε (το «γονικός» είναι σωστό, το «γονεϊκός» λάθος), φτιάχνουμε και το _πολεϊκός_.



Σύμφωνοι, αλλά αν ακολουθήσουμε το παράδειγμα του γονικός - *γονεϊκός, οδηγούμαστε είτε στο "πολιτικός" είτε στο "πολικός", που είναι και τα δύο πιασμένα.


----------



## nickel (Oct 31, 2008)

Και στο αστικός - *αστεϊκός.

Εδώ κάνουν μια απόπειρα να ξεχωρίσουν το «αστικό» της πόλης από το «αστικό» των αστών / μπουρζουάδων:

ΦΟΥΚΩ: Πολύ σωστά. Από τη μια μεριά δεν είναι τόσο χωρικοποιημένη, αλλά από την άλλη εμφανίζεται ένας ορισμένος αριθμός προβλημάτων που θεωρούνται καθαυτό χωρικά. Ο αστεϊκός χώρος έχει τους δικούς του κινδύνους: την αρρώστια, όπως τις επιδημίες χολέρας στην Ευρώπη από το 1830 ως το 1880 περίπου, και την επανάσταση, όπως τη σειρά των αστικών εξεγέρσεων που ταρακούνησαν όλη την Ευρώπη κατά την ίδια περίοδο.


----------



## sarant (Oct 31, 2008)

Η πράξη δίνει πραξιακός και η γνώση γνωσιακός.
Πολιακός λοιπόν; Πολιταϊκός;


----------



## agezerlis (Oct 31, 2008)

nickel said:


> Και στο αστικός - *αστεϊκός.



Γι' αυτό θυμάμαι σε κάποιες μεταφράσεις είχα δει τη λέξη "αστεακός", η οποία δεν μου άρεσε όμως, καθώς νομίζω ότι εδώ μπορεί να φανεί (ίσως όχι πάντα) η σημασία από το συγκείμενο.


----------



## zephyrous (Oct 31, 2008)

Να πω την αλήθεια, δεν ξέρω αν θα τολμήσω να βάλω νεολογισμό στο συγκεκριμένο κείμενο (όσο κι αν το θέλω).


----------



## Costas (Feb 11, 2010)

agezerlis said:


> 1) Έψαξα και βρήκα τι είχα γράψει στην εισαγωγή του μεταφραστή σχετικά:
> 
> "Πρώτον, αντί να παραφορτώσω τον όρο «αστικός» (που εδώ χρησιμοποιείται τόσο για το «bourgeois» όσο και για το «urban», με τη διάκριση να γίνεται φανερή από το υπόλοιπο της σχετικής κάθε φορά φράσης) με μία επιπλέον σημασία, επέλεξα να αποδώσω το «civic» (όπου κάτι τέτοιο έμοιαζε απαραίτητο) με τον νεολογισμό «πολεϊκός» (που αντιστοιχεί τις λατινικές ρίζες της λέξης στο ελληνικό «πολ-») – σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις ο όρος «πολιτικός» θα οδηγούσε σε παραλογισμούς."



Ακριβώς στην ίδια λύση κατέληξα ανεξάρτητα κι εγώ. Και το γουγλάρισα να δω, και το μόνο αποτέλεσμα ήταν ετούτο το ποστ, του 2008. Δεν πειράζει όμως... :)
Να προσθέσω ότι υπάρχει εδώ κι εκεί και το συναφές _πολεοκεντρικός_.


----------



## antongoun (Mar 27, 2019)

> (το «γονικός» είναι σωστό, το «γονεϊκός» λάθος)



Καταλαβαίνω τι λέει ο κ. Moshe, εδώ όμως: 

*γονεϊκός* [ɣoneikós], -ή, -ό (επ. (Εκαλός) ). 
1)
Που είναι σχετικός με τον γονέα, γονικός

Χρήσεις
*γονεϊκός *ρόλος | γονεϊκές υποχρεώσεις | γονεϊκά καθήκοντα | γονεϊκή αγάπη/ φροντίδα/ καθοδήγηση/ μέριμνα/ επίβλεψη | μίμηση/ απόρριψη των *γονεϊκών *προτύπων |
Οι κακές *γονεϊκές *σχέσεις διαμορφώνουν πολλές φορές παιδιά με προβληματική προσωπικότητα

Επίσης, λημματογραφείται στο Χρηστικό, "*γονεϊκός*" και "*γονεϊκότητα*".

Με ενδιαφέρει πάρα πολύ, γιατί έχω αποδώσει το parental ως "γονεϊκός" σε ένα ολόκληρο βιβλίο που ακολουθείται από άλλα... τρία. Το προτιμούσε, μάλιστα, και η επιστημονική μου επιμελήτρια. Πόσο να αγχωθώ;

ΥΓ. Πώς βάζουμε χρώμα στο κείμενό μας εδώ στα ποστ;


----------



## daeman (Mar 27, 2019)

antongoun said:


> ... ΥΓ. Πώς βάζουμε χρώμα στο κείμενό μας εδώ στα ποστ;



*Τα χρώματα του φόρουμ - Γρήγορος οδηγός*


Επίσης, για την παράθεση: *Quoting: Οι σωστές παραθέσεις στο φόρουμ

*και για τα spoiler/ μαρτυριές, από εκεί και μετά: https://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthre...m-and-the-site&p=186687&viewfull=1#post186687


----------



## nickel (Mar 28, 2019)

antongoun said:


> Πόσο να αγχωθώ;



Καθόλου.

Η συζήτηση για τους «εσφαλμένους» τύπους *γονεϊκός* / *μονογονεϊκός* γίνεται στα λεξικά του Κέντρου Λεξικολογίας, αλλά (τουλάχιστον στο _Λεξικό των Δυσκολιών και των Λαθών_) θα έπρεπε να γράφεται κάπου ότι πρόκειται για καθιερωμένους τύπους.


----------



## antongoun (Mar 28, 2019)

Σας ευχαριστώ και τους δύο.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 29, 2019)

antongoun said:


> Καταλαβαίνω τι λέει ο κ. Moshe, εδώ όμως:
> 
> *γονεϊκός* [ɣoneikós], -ή, -ό (επ. (Εκαλός) ).
> 1)
> ...



https://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?94


----------



## Palavra (Apr 2, 2019)

Έχουμε ξανακάνει τη συζήτηση, ωστόσο το *γονικός *είναι εξίσου καθιερωμένο, λέμε _γονική μέριμνα, γονική παροχή, γονικός έλεγχος_ κ.λπ.


----------

